# Warhammer 40k rp



## Cromwell (Nov 8, 2020)

Heya guys, I'm currently interested in doing an rp set in the universe of Warhammer 40k but with anthros.  I'm in a 40k mood recently so if anybody would be interested for whatever reason just message me about it.
*I only rp on Discord btw. 

What I'm looking for:*
-Action scenes
-1-2 paragraphs responses
-basic knowledge of the 40k universe

*What I'm conformable with:*
-some level violence
-light kinks
-romance
-shippings

*What I'm unconformable okay with:*
-most types of fetishes
-god modding during rp
-extreme forms of violence


----------



## Cromwell (Nov 9, 2020)

bump


----------



## Cromwell (Nov 10, 2020)

bump


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Nov 18, 2020)

I play Chaos, but either I play actual 40k races or use my Chaos Mobian cultists.


----------



## Cromwell (Nov 20, 2020)

bump


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 11, 2021)

bumpy


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 12, 2021)

bump


----------

